# I was doing and then...



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

I mean, I was doing fine, then...I spoke to a freind and she said a freind of mine and her were talking on the phone for hours and my marriage issues came up. She said I should force H to change because who he is is part of his soul and it is wrong to change him and ever since that conversation I have been miserable..

I was really feeling good and I started thinking, everyone thinks we are miss matched and shouldn't be together and I felt myself getting really angry inside and I said, well she can't talk.

I got so upset. Everyone has their two bobs worth and he is a good man and then he called and I palmed him off and hold him he wasnt supposed to call and that I was on the phone to my friend and then he texted later to just say that his pay went through and that he'd pre-payed the session on Monday and I felt so bad. 

He is a good man and I was really breif when I responded b/c that is what you are supposed to do right? Then why does it makes me feel so cold inside? It just makes me cry. Its all too much. And I'm supposed to be going out tonight to catch up with am old friend, but he is married and I feel awful even meeting up with him even though we are just friends.

What do you do when your friends think you should split? And work is going really well now, I've got like seven features banked up so I'll be busy writing for 2 months at least and my editor rang me to tell me what a great job I did... I'd been writing really badly through all of this... so everything is starting to pander out and then this. I'm a mess all over again.


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

ok fact here, everyone talks about everyone else. human natures. as for how you deal with it. let them carry on or tell your friend to mind her own business unless she knows the real facts of your marriage, which i doubt very much and much of their information is hearsay and gossip. otherwise take no notice. 

the point here is - do you want to split and i guess the answer no.
you live your relationship and only you knows how good or bad it is.
but i'd be the first to the friend. just tell her shes hurting your feelings by discussing your business.

dont be a mess, just stand up for what you believe.


----------



## overitnolove (Dec 5, 2008)

Thank you xx


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

no one can truly know whats best for your marriage, except you. Thery couldnt possibly know all the details.

They may know about some of the bad things, but do they know about those secret moments where you hide away from the world together, and everything seems perfect and magical?

It's moments like that, the simple things, that also play a large part in defining who you are together. It can't just be looked at from one perspective.

I agree, talk to her about it and let her know you feel crushed. It's not really fair to you. Get a hug from somebody! You'll feel better soon.

Hang in there

M


----------

